# Frage zu Shader Model 5.0



## TheArival (10. Februar 2009)

hallo.


Wollte mal fragen wenn Shader Model 5.0 kommt muss man dann den ganzen Pc Neu Aufrüsten (Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher,Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Festplatte, DVD Laufwerk, Netzteil...) ?

und was ändert sich mit Shader Model 5.0 überhaupt, für was ist es gut ?


 

Wollte mal fragen wenn Shader Model 5.0 kommt muss man dann den ganzen Pc Neu Aufrüsten (Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher,Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Festplatte, DVD Laufwerk, Netzteil...) ?

und was ändert sich mit Shader Model 5.0 überhaupt, für was ist es gut ?


----------



## el barto (10. Februar 2009)

Den PC wird man bestimmt nicht komplett aufrüsten müssen. Normalerweise reicht eine neuer Graka.

Was es ganeu für Verbesserung gibt kann glaube ich noch kaum wer sagen, das es noch Zukunftsmusik ist.

Kommt es eigentlich mit DX11?

mfg el barto


----------



## Sash (10. Februar 2009)

dx11 kommt mit win 7, aber auch für vista. ca ende des jahres, vielleicht schon im herbst. ob da auch shader model 5 mit drin sein wird, ka.. jedenfalls braucht man nur eine neue graka dann. wahrscheinlich wirds eine gtx380 oder 57xx irgendwas von ati.


----------



## axel25 (13. Februar 2009)

TheArival schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> 
> Wollte mal fragen wenn Shader Model 5.0 kommt muss man dann den ganzen Pc Neu Aufrüsten (Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher,Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Festplatte, DVD Laufwerk, Netzteil...) ?
> ...


Sollte mit DX11 und Win7 kommen


----------

